

Stock Android Isn't Perfect: These Are The Things I Can't Stand About Jelly Bean - mtgx
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/18/ux-things-i-hate-about-android/

======
DeepDuh
As an iPhone user at first I thought "yeah, I'm sure I could come up with a
similar list, some stuff does bother me as well there". But then I read about
those rather mind boggling issues. 'Voice'? Inconsistant UI windows with the
same function _in the same app_? Disappearing status bar? Broken rotation
animations?

Who the hell is doing QA at Google?

And that thing about the back button - it seems to me like the interface
guideline designer had a good intention that was shown to be not feasible
(imagine MS Windows gave application developers control over the behavior of
the start menu button (oh yes, I will miss you, love)). Why haven't they
changed it to something more reasonable by now? From an implementation
standpoint they could just use the back button for in-app purposes only (like
the software back button in iOS) and take away its application switcher
capabilities. Isn't there a shortcut to recent apps like in iOS?

------
woutervegter
I agree the major issue of Android is its inconsistency in navigation and
multiple minor presentation flaws. Another thing that bothers me is how
different apps from Google itself regurarly overlap eachother in functionality
and define adhoc-ui guidelines.

Needless to say the functional aspects of the Android OS are quite impressive.

